# Rent/borrow bike in Watercolor/Seaside, FL area



## IlanTX (May 31, 2003)

Hi all,

My wife, baby and i are meeting family in the Watercolor/Seaside, FL area for a vacation the first week of June. We're traveling from our home in Denver and i'd like to keep up my training in preparation for a big ride in July. I did some research and didn't find any shops that rent road bikes. Does anyone have any recommendations for shops that will rent a road bike in that area, or would anyone perhaps be willing to loan me their bike for a fee (or beer, or wine, whatever suits you)? I'm 6'2", in case the latter is an option. 

Thanks!


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,

I’ve travelled there many times. There are no decent rentals last time I checked. It’s all beach cruisers or hybrids at best. 

You’re better off just bringing your own bike on the flight. I’m assuming you are flying Southwest to Panama City, $75 each way for the bike, much cheaper than a rental anyway. If you don’t have a bag/box, your LBS will often have one to rent. Also consider bikeflights.com. Never used them but have heard good things.

Have fun!


----------



## IlanTX (May 31, 2003)

otoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve travelled there many times. There are no decent rentals last time I checked. It’s all beach cruisers or hybrids at best.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I ended up calling 5 (five!) places and found one that does rent road bikes. It's called Big Daddy's Bike Shop. I'll be renting a Trek Alpha 1.2 or something or other. I decided to rent for the whole week, M-F, and the price came out comparable to shipping/flying with a bike two ways. I'll update once i see how it all works out.

That said, it looks like the only real ride in the area is to ride along the 30A? If that's all there is, that's all there is. I guess i'll be riding back and forth from Destin to Panama City Beach again and again...


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

IlanTX said:


> Thank you! I ended up calling 5 (five!) places and found one that does rent road bikes. It's called Big Daddy's Bike Shop. I'll be renting a Trek Alpha 1.2 or something or other. I decided to rent for the whole week, M-F, and the price came out comparable to shipping/flying with a bike two ways. I'll update once i see how it all works out.
> 
> That said, it looks like the only real ride in the area is to ride along the 30A? If that's all there is, that's all there is. I guess i'll be riding back and forth from Destin to Panama City Beach again and again...


Yep, you got it. 30A is the main ride there. You have to get up before dawn, drink your coffee, then hit the road with blinkies on 10 minutes before official sunrise. That way you can get a very solid two+ hours in before the traffic gets too crazy. Plus it starts getting very hot/humid later in the morning. You can get out on 98, it does have bike lanes/big shoulder but it is 70mph speed limit with trucks in parts. I am never comfortable on that road and have only done it one way with the sun at my back (E to W in the morning, obviously). But if you hit it early enough, it is very nice riding for such flat roads. One thing I did a few times is ride 30A but go up and touch 98 and turn back to 30A on all those little connector roads... food for thought.

That's great there's a source for a viable road bike! Good find.


----------

